
Ask HN: How do you test your CMS-based website deployments? - andrei_says_
Enterprise CMSs have a lot of complexity and my small team is looking for tools to improve the efficiency and coverage of QA.<p>After seeing some unexpected bugs post code deployments, we’ve started looking into testing tools which would automate the task of spot-checking the site functionality.<p>This is despite developing on a test server and slotting time for testing.<p>We have a large number of pages, many of which have content changing over time. A test suite would need to accommodate that.<p>I’d love to hear about your choice of tools and process.
======
rajeshpant
I'm curious what enterprise CMS you use. I work in enterprise CMS from last 7
years and would love to know your use case in detail. I can tell you that this
is definitely a issue with many organizations face but none of the cms offers
an OOTB functionality to cover this.

~~~
andrei_says_
I was not looking for ootb but hoping to hear about a solid process based on
selenium or similar system.

------
seanwilson
Visual diff tools that visually compare screenshots of URLs for previous and
new deploys are really useful. I can recommend
[https://github.com/garris/BackstopJS](https://github.com/garris/BackstopJS)

------
ryancp
I'm curious to know more about the kinds of bugs you are seeing and if there
might be a tool to help. Can you provide your email or email
ryan@rcpsystems.com? I'd like to ask you some questions.

~~~
andrei_says_
Thank you, I’ll get in touch on Monday.

